# African Dwarf frogs



## justin31love (Jul 2, 2015)

So, I got 2 African Dwarf frogs that I have with my Betta in a new 5.5 gallon tank that I purchased yesterday. As of now the tank is uncycled, with a filter and a temperature of 80-82. I will do a 50% water change in about 2 days. 
I have been able to feed my betta fine, but I am concerned about the frogs. Yesterday ( their first day in the tank), I tried to put the food inside of a ship decor for them to find, but they wouldn't go near it. I will try again today, but should I maybe leave food overnight and hope that they discover it?
Also, my frogs are completely different. The larger and lighter of the two is way more active and swims around/floats while the smaller frog hides a lot and is less active. Are these behaviors normal for my frogs? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

what are you trying to feed?
you might buy some large tongs to feed with. They are pretty much blind, so you'll probably have to get it really close to their mouth


----------



## justin31love (Jul 2, 2015)

I have pellets for aquatic frogs and tadpoles


----------



## justin31love (Jul 2, 2015)

I have tried isolating one of the frogs in a separate container with food on the bottom and he still didn't eat anything. Should i give him some time to just get more familiar with me and his surroundings?


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

yeah let them settle and keep offering. Maybe try some frozen (thawed) blood worms?


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Offer bloodworms, they tend to like that much more than the pellets.


----------



## Lovemybetta11 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi, sorry, not trying to steal the post, but what's the minimum size tank for betta and 2 African Dwarf frogs?


----------



## justin31love (Jul 2, 2015)

So, as I was doing a 50% water change, one of my frogs died  it was lying on its back for about 15 minutes and now I believe is indeed dead. The other frog seems completely fine. The one that died is lighter than the other, so could this frog have been sick from the beginning? I just got them yesterday.


----------



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

Unfortunately these frogs usually have issues from the pet store. There is a disease called chytrid that is incredibly deadly, I suggest you look it up. The skin of the frog looks funny (and much lighter in color) and to make a long story short the skin will get thicker and thicker until the frog can't breathe through the skin anymore and they die. It is also incredibly contagious. He could have just died from the stress of the new environment and maybe starved, they really don't eat well in community settings especially like in the pet store (I have to cup my betta so the frogs can find their food before he does). I've noticed they are also very flighty, mine took a long time to settle in and they still get very freaked out very easily (I've had the 2 for over 7 months now I think). They do like to explore tiny spaces but I don't think it's a good idea to hide the food in an ornament, they're practically blind. I have a feeding plate that I put food on and they still miss most of the bites they take, this also makes cleaning up after them a huge pain.

On the minimum size question, I have a 5.5 fluval spec V and I have a male betta, 2 dwarf frogs, and a nerite and am adding a third frog in a couple weeks (after a 3 month quarantine to be sure the new guy does not have chytrid, I highly suggest this length of time to be absolutely sure you don't infect your current frog(s)). This is overstocked a little but it has some plants and I keep up with testing and water changes (I think this is more important than anything else). I think 2 ADF and a betta would be fully stocked in a 5 but most people suggest a minimum of 3 ADF as they're very social.


----------



## Lovemybetta11 (Mar 21, 2015)

Cool, thanks.


----------

